# P99 vs SW99



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

Does the Walther P99 have a lifetime warranty like the SW99 does?

If not, in the long run, am I better off getting the S&W instead of the Walther?


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

The Walther warranty is not lifetime - though the quality of the arm is good enough that you likely won't need it - for EITHER brand.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

The lifetime warranty is just not German......
(look how long it took VW, Audi, BMW and so forth to offer free service plans wit their cars)
H&K didn't offer a lifetime warranty till some years ago.......
It is all relative anyways....as even with a lifetime warranty the regular wear parts are not covered....
The way I see it is..... P99 all the way .... and not couse I am a purist...but simply due to the fact that S&W dropped the SW99 after releasing their M&P


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

uncut said:


> The way I see it is..... P99 all the way .... and not couse I am a purist...but simply due to the fact that S&W dropped the SW99 after releasing their M&P


I did not realize they dropped the SW99 after teh MP came out.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

The last time I checked all that was left was the SW99L
which is like a true DAO SW99..... or like the Walther P990
I haven't been on S&W's site for some time.. but yea the SW99 is no more


----------



## Nra-Life-Member (Mar 16, 2007)

I only looked a few months ago and thought the other 99 models were still available. Well it looks like I may be a day late on these..


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

bangbang said:


> Does the Walther P99 have a lifetime warranty like the SW99 does?
> 
> If not, in the long run, am I better off getting the S&W instead of the Walther?


Hey..

I'm a senior citizen.. I don't need no stinkin' lifetime warranty on a firearm...

Best Wishes,

J. Pomeroy


----------

